# Secondary NIC issues after updates [solved]

## njcwotx

I have a dual nic atom based computer I use as a gentoo firewall.  It was working fine; however, I did a emerge -uDNv system & emerge -uDNv world update and now my secondary NIC eth1 seems to come up before I can start net.eth1.

If I try to stop net.eth1 is says its not started.  If I have a dhcp server it will pick up an address, but I need to assign and address.

Here is an ifconfig right after boot up.  I have disabled net.eth1 from coming up at boot time, however, it still appears as below, even though I have eth1 defined in /etc/conf.d/net to get config info so it just ignores this and defaults to dhcp.  I use Squid and dnsmasq and this causes other issues.  I stopped Squid, dnsmasq and iptables from starting up at boot.

==================================================

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.8.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.8.1.255

        ether e4:0b:76:79:c8:8c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5886  bytes 391860 (382.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 510  bytes 31352 (30.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.83.31  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        ether e4:0b:76:79:c8:8d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2012  bytes 595016 (581.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 135  bytes 47672 (46.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 72  bytes 4392 (4.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 72  bytes 4392 (4.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

=========================================================

after net.eth1 startup, I get a second eth1 but with a twist, its called eth1:1

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.8.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.8.1.255

        ether e4:0b:76:79:c8:8c txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet) 

        RX packets 5920  bytes 395305 (386.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 511  bytes 31394 (30.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.83.31  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        ether e4:0b:76:79:c8:8d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2012  bytes 595016 (581.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 135  bytes 47672 (46.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1:1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.98.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.98.255

        ether e4:0b:76:79:c8:8d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 72  bytes 4392 (4.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 72  bytes 4392 (4.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

============================================================

I cannot figure out why the eth1 boots up the way it does, its very puzzling.

Also, I have 2 of these ATOM computers, as a test, I cloned the original install to this second device and updated it first.  It worked fine, its on the second device this started.  I will swap the hard drives out and see if the issue follows or stays and update.  But perhaps someone has seen this before.

----------

## CrankyPenguin

What is the output of lspci?  Have the drivers for the cards changed?

----------

## njcwotx

This was resolved by fixing my /var/lib/iptables/rules_save file.  Iptables updated with a change to the stateful config that broke my old rules.   Instead of -m state --state, its now -m conntrack --ctatate.  The old config caused issues.

----------

## CrankyPenguin

Great.  Can you change the title to [solved] to help future users searching the forum?

----------

